# Anyone tried TRIPLE QX Fallout Remover ?



## keithjmason

Just wondering if anyone has used this before ?

currently 51% off at euro car parts

£9.79 for 2.5 litres

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...rm=Image+-+TRIPLE+QX+Fallout+Remover+-+2.5ltr

Thanks.


----------



## keithjmason

and using code WEEKEND55 its only £6.82

Placed an order for pickup. Worth trying it out at that price.


----------



## bense556

Ordered some for collection tomorrow - will try it out on the parent's Galaxy and see how it copes. Their car has never had a 'proper' wash, so will be interested to see how it reacts to a properly filthy 12 year old car!


----------



## shine247

Sometimes I am surprised at how many things I have reviewed on here :lol:

It works well enough but does does not show quite so much colour changing as you would expect from the name. However, it works, so if you want fallout remover, at that price it is very good. In fact, I may get some in. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386436


----------



## alfa.rbt

I've just ordered some, rude not to at under 7 quid for 2,5 litre even as try out!


----------



## shaqs77

Ordered


----------



## bigbruiser

Thanks ordered one


----------



## fretfret

Cheers, ordered some.


----------



## bigman27

thanks, will give it a go, I use the triple qx wheel cleaner and find it does a great job, especially for the price.


----------



## OrangeManDan

Had mine delivered today. Didn't get much info with the item so just wondering if anyone else knows if you can dilute it or is it a case of using it as it comes. Thanks.


----------



## alfa.rbt

Mine came through yesterday. Not bad for a price


----------



## alfa.rbt

OrangeManDan said:


> Had mine delivered today. Didn't get much info with the item so just wondering if anyone else knows if you can dilute it or is it a case of using it as it comes. Thanks.


Use it neat in spray bottle bud


----------



## linuxrob

Got mine Monday used today, Used neat in a spray bottle on a panel and washed wheels. not much colour change but did the job. great price for 2.5L

Rob


----------



## OrangeManDan

How long do you leave it on before washing it off?


----------



## bigbruiser

OrangeManDan said:


> How long do you leave it on before washing it off?


If its in the shade and cool panels ill leave up to 5-10 min

If the cars been in the sun and its a hot day 2-5 min or it tends to dry on i found


----------



## gally

I had a bottle lying around the workshop. Only used it on wheels. Okay but products like iron x etc show it up easily.


----------



## fatdazza

Been stated before, that the active ingredient in all of these bleeding fallout removers is not cheap.

Thus cheaper versions generally have a lower concentration of this active ingredient.

Cheapest is often cheapest for that reason, and is not the most economical.


----------



## Andyblue

Of those that bought this, have you used it ? 

What was it like - i've a neighbour asking about it and I've not used it...


----------



## s70rjw

For the price,it's worth a punt. I tried it on wheels and it did the job. Red7 is better, however the QX , with ECP discount costs substantially less.


----------



## Andyblue

s70rjw said:


> For the price,it's worth a punt. I tried it on wheels and it did the job. Red7 is better, however the QX , with ECP discount costs substantially less.


Cheers. I'll let him know - think it's about £6.50 for 2.5l he was saying, so worth a try for him...


----------



## nickka

Been using it for some time now with good results:thumb:doesn't 'bleed' as much as some but given price I think it is a worthwhile purchase:wave:


----------



## Andyblue

nickka said:


> Been using it for some time now with good results:thumb:doesn't 'bleed' as much as some but given price I think it is a worthwhile purchase:wave:


Thanks, I've let him know and think he's ordering one, will see if I can borrow a bit to see what it's like...


----------



## E60525d

I used it last week and was disappointed, it hardly bled.


----------



## Andyblue

E60525d said:


> I used it last week and was disappointed, it hardly bled.


Yes seems to have mixed reviews, I read a couple of reviews on here for him, both kind of said same thing that it didn't bleed as much as others, but did do the job. Well will wait and see if he gets some, I've given him other options that I'm aware of, if he does get some, think I'll try it out and see how it works against the stuff I have...


----------



## E60525d

Andyblue said:


> Yes seems to have mixed reviews, I read a couple of reviews on here for him, both kind of said same thing that it didn't bleed as much as others, but did do the job. Well will wait and see if he gets some, I've given him other options that I'm aware of, if he does get some, think I'll try it out and see how it works against the stuff I have...


But how do you know if it worked if it hardly bled?


----------



## Andyblue

E60525d said:


> But how do you know if it worked if it hardly bled?


Was just going off what the reviews on here said, they reapplied / did a 2nd spray of one that bleeds very well over all the area - having done the 50 / 50 and the results from both sides on second spray (with known bleeding one) was similar to both sides - so they concluded it worked, but didn't bleed as much...


----------



## E60525d

Ah ok, that's good to hear then. For the price it looks to be a good buy then.


----------



## Rayaan

E60525d said:


> I used it last week and was disappointed, it hardly bled.


Since the colour change compound is quite expensive, surely they've just used less of it in the product?

Does that mean it didn't work, certainly not! Do we judge a fallout remover on its bleeding or its ability to remove fallout?

Lets not forget that we can get fallout removers without any colour change like Autosmart Fallout remover.

Essentially, I think some of us have been brainwashed into believing that a huge bleeding effect is removing more fallout than a product which doesn't bleed as well.


----------



## E60525d

So I decided to try this again on my other car. So again when you apply it on the vehicles there is next to no bleeding. 

But when I washed it out down 7 mins later, the water coming of purple, there was loads of purple water on the floor.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Andyblue said:


> Cheers. I'll let him know - think it's about £6.50 for 2.5l he was saying, so worth a try for him...


At this price it would be rude not to give it try , I ordered 2 over the w/e for the princely sum of £13.05, I don't expect it to as good as Revolt but at a 1/4 of the price itf it's 1/2 as good 'll be quids in...:doublesho


----------



## Andyblue

SadlyDistracted said:


> At this price it would be rude not to give it try , I ordered 2 over the w/e for the princely sum of £13.05, I don't expect it to as good as Revolt but at a 1/4 of the price itf it's 1/2 as good 'll be quids in...:doublesho


Yes, not seen him, but think he ordered some - will probably find out at weekend


----------



## E60525d

Another review here, seems like a good product - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=386436&highlight=tripleqx


----------



## Gorselea

Anyone used triple qx fallout remover on black wheels?


----------



## Brian1612

For what it's worth I used this then followed up with both korrosol and HDD ferrous ferric and got plenty of bleeding afterwards. As a fallout remover I found it almost useless.


----------



## wojtek_pl

CarParts4Less £5.85 for 2.5l with scary16 code

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?542772442&0&cc5_111


----------



## Cookies

I tried this on the wheels of my old workhorse, and there was little bleeding. Tried another product, and there was a lot of bleeding. 

I didn't find it to be any good. 

Cooks


----------



## Forsh

Brian & Cooks

Out of curiosity have you tried Korrosol or similar then hit it again after to see if there was further bleeding?

As a control to the experiment so to speak


----------



## Cookies

I used Autosmart Red 7 on one wheel, Obsession Renegade, and Auto Allure Iron it out. All three showed bleeding after having used the triple qx. 

Cooks


----------



## Forsh

Cheers for the reply Cooks!

What I was getting at is after hitting a wheel with your go to fallout remover and rinsed have you then gone back with the same stuff to see if it still bleeds?


----------



## Cookies

Forsh said:


> Cheers for the reply Cooks!
> 
> What I was getting at is after hitting a wheel with your go to fallout remover and rinsed have you then gone back with the same stuff to see if it still bleeds?


Aah, sorry. Misunderstood that.

I haven't done that. Will perhaps try over the weekend, as I've a car to do.

Cheers

Cooks


----------



## Brian1612

I have. I have tested all my fallout removers against Korrosol. I will use more than 2 hits sometimes depending on how bad the wheel is but you can tell from the first hit dependant on how much reaction there is whether a second hit is needed or not.


----------



## Forsh

Cheers Brian, I'm trying to get a feel for how good / bad it is. If it's half as good as a leading brand but only a tenth of the price then an extra hit or two would be worth it but if it shifts next to nothing then it doesn't matter how cheap it is, may as well just spray the wheels with water for the same effect.

As a Bilt Hamber fan anyway I suspect that will be the direction of my next purchase


----------



## wojtek_pl

I'll try to take some photos of TripleQX working (or not) and post them here once I'll get it. Not expecting IronX quality, but for the price might be OK to replace my usual wheel cleaner. Compare it with ADBL Vampire ( 



 )


----------



## Brian1612

Forsh said:


> Cheers Brian, I'm trying to get a feel for how good / bad it is. If it's half as good as a leading brand but only a tenth of the price then an extra hit or two would be worth it but if it shifts next to nothing then it doesn't matter how cheap it is, may as well just spray the wheels with water for the same effect.
> 
> As a Bilt Hamber fan anyway I suspect that will be the direction of my next purchase


I did actually give a wheel two hits with the QX fallout remover due to only PW rinsing the loose dirt off initially. Again followed up with Korrosol and it bled like mad. I will actually post up the pictures from the test when I get home for you guys :thumb:

Korrosol isn't cheap but it is the most potent fallout remover on the market in my own opinion. Is it worth the extra £££ over other offerings, only you can decide that.


----------



## Brian1612

Rayaan said:


> Since the colour change compound is quite expensive, surely they've just used less of it in the product?
> 
> Does that mean it didn't work, certainly not! Do we judge a fallout remover on its bleeding or its ability to remove fallout?
> 
> Lets not forget that we can get fallout removers without any colour change like Autosmart Fallout remover.
> 
> Essentially, I think some of us have been brainwashed into believing that a huge bleeding effect is removing more fallout than a product which doesn't bleed as well.


Simply follow up with a well respected and proven fallout remover like Korrosol and you'll see how ineffective it is. This is designed to bleed, the packaging says so. The fact that is bleeds very little is just another indicator that it's not very potent IMO. I now use it as a wheel cleaner on unprotected wheels as it's all it's good for.


----------



## tosh

It’s a perfectly good maintenance wheel cleaner; you need something like Iron-x for heavy lifting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wojtek_pl

State of the wheel, usual brake dust










Photo taken after 1-1.5min










Photo after 3-4min










It is bleeding, smells usual for that kind of product, it is not as strong as market leaders, for the money i paid for it works as expected. Does not foam, so that is my main issue, should foam a bit when agitating, but I'll try to add a bit of snow foam. So - do not expect miracles, but as maintenance wash wheel cleaner does the trick.


----------



## wojtek_pl

Just to update you boys, after a few uses (went through half of the bottle) TripleQX fallout remover ended up on shelf collecting dust, finaly thrown in to the bin last week, so when you have already tryed better fallout removers there is no way back to product like TripleQX, would rather to use decent standard wheel cleaner as my regular one than cheap fallout remover just to see a bit of bleeding and nothing else. Hope it heps.


----------

